

Chromebooks are now available starting $349 - xtacy
http://www.google.com/chromebook/#buynow

======
anigbrowl
I lost my Chromebook in an accident some 6 weeks ago. When I got around to
replacing it I got an Android tablet instead. I hate to say it, because I
respect all the work that went into the Chromebook, but the tablet is sooo
much better.

~~~
swasheck
I was wondering about this. It seems that the netbook has given way to the
tablet. Is ChromeOS still relevant or, as with many things Google, just a
foray into an area that will become something bigger, later.

~~~
anigbrowl
_Is ChromeOS still relevant_

IMHO, no. Chrome needs to be migrated over to Android (something which appears
to be in process, but which is not very stable at present), and the two
platforms should merge. Sorry to be a bit handwavey about such a complex
topic, but at bottom I see them as two different Linux distributions and think
the hardware-specific differences are a sideshow to that. Mind you, we could
be looking at another generation or two of tablets (about a year each on
current form) for that transition to occur, Microsoft has the right idea with
a single cross-platform brand identity.

